# another amazing non photoshopped pic



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blimey! that is impressive. I can imagine the photographer was buzzing when he saw he'd captured that.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Top job.

Now go for the Space Station. Some sites on the web show you how to photograph satellites and the ISS. If you could get those passing the moon then I'd be doubly impressed!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW! Pretty impressive! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

impster said:


> Top job.
> 
> Now go for the Space Station. Some sites on the web show you how to photograph satellites and the ISS. If you could get those passing the moon then I'd be doubly impressed!












Like this?  ^^^^^

Maxtor.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

WOW @ that last one.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

nice one!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a really good image.


Without wishing to offend in any way, how reliable is the Non-photoshopped bit S63?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

was pretty skeptical as the moon seems too big for a shot like that in comparison to the size of the plane, as the plane would of been a mile ish or so up

but it's real after some googling

http://www.iceinspace.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=65931


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

That's pretty awesome, took some patience :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

buckas said:


> was pretty skeptical as the moon seems too big for a shot like that in comparison to the size of the plane, as the plane would of been a mile ish or so up
> 
> but it's real after some googling
> 
> http://www.iceinspace.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=65931


It was the lightness of the underside of the plane that made me sceptical. It looked like the moon exposure and the plane exposure were at odds. Thanks for digging Drew.

It says later on in the thread that the guy's son had a play. So the image is a real-time capture. But, it has had some 'tweaking'.

Doesn't detract from a cracking shot though. Thanks S63 :thumb:.

Sorry for the scepticism.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

scepticism in these days of PS is well-founded...interesting captures. And a telescope... along with the right timing. Nicely done him!

Bret


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

That is an awesome shot, I wonder how much that lens was!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome photo!

the camera setup looks like it's suppose to take out a tank lol.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Bloody tourists getting in the way of a perfectly good shot...



That's an impressive lens but this bad boy is pretty impressive as well. The camera attached to the back is this Hasselblad.

I really need to win the Lottery tonight


----------

